# FLU going around?



## Ray C (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh brother...  I just got put in my place with the FLU.  Yesterday, I was fine all day and about 5PM, I noticed a stiff neck.  -Figured it was just from too much lathe work.  About 2 hours later, I felt like the walking dead -and still do this morning.  Classic FLU symptoms.   I don't believe anything before has come about so quickly.  

Has something like this been going around or am I just lucky?


Ray


----------



## Stonebriar (Jan 5, 2014)

Ray 
A huge problem here in Texas.  On the news every night.  I am knocking on wood.  I feel for you. Good luck.

Rick


----------



## xalky (Jan 5, 2014)

I woke up this morning feeling like I got run over by a car. I thought it was too much lathe work too....thats funny. I was on the lathe till about 1am last night. I'm hoping for the best! )


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 5, 2014)

Sorry to hear Ray.  

One of my engineers told me Friday that it looks like it's starting to make it's rounds at work. I told everyone that the first person to show up at work with it will be thrown out the door and possibly fired (well, not really, but I was trying to make a point).

Hunker down and watch some playoff games. And get better soon.

Bill


----------



## MikeWi (Jan 5, 2014)

wrmiller19 said:


> I told everyone that the first person to show up at work with it will be thrown out the door and possibly fired (well, not really, but I was trying to make a point).



That is a refreshing attitude!  Seriously.  Every job I've ever had, both retail and professional (distinction is deliberate lol) didn't care if you were on your deathbed.  Just get to work!  Doesn't make any sense with something like that.


----------



## DMS (Jan 5, 2014)

Hope you feel better Ray. I took some time off work over the holidays, so I'm not sure what's going around. I guess I'll see who's out monday. Most people I know got the flu shot this year, though that's not 100%.


----------



## pdentrem (Jan 5, 2014)

Media reports of H1N1 is back this year. A few deaths in Ontario and Alberta has an outbreak currently.
Pierre


----------



## Ray C (Jan 5, 2014)

Just waking up from the last time I checked in...  Sleep is pretty good at fixing things.  Hungry now.

According to the CDC (http://www.cdc.gov/flu/weekly/) easily over half of the FLU people are getting is H1N1 (bird flu).

...So far, my symptoms are normal FLU as I have no urge to take flight and poop on car windshields.  -Wheew... Dodged that one...


Ray






pdentrem said:


> Media reports of H1N1 is back this year. A few deaths in Ontario and Alberta has an outbreak currently.
> Pierre


----------



## jocat54 (Jan 5, 2014)

We have been passing it around at my house.
I got a flu shot on Dec 10th and woke up with flu like symptoms on the 11th. (Don't really think it had anything to do with it)Got some steroids and antibiotic. Felt better in a few days and a week later went downhill again. Ended up in the ER on a Sunday night....lungs full of fluid. More medicine and IV, finally seems to be getting better again. Chest still hurts like heck and fills really tight, but hopefully finally getting over it. It's been almost a month now and really getting old.

- - - Updated - - -

We have been passing it around at my house.
I got a flu shot on Dec 10th and woke up with flu like symptoms on the 11th. (Don't really think it had anything to do with it)Got some steroids and antibiotic. Felt better in a few days and a week later went downhill again. Ended up in the ER on a Sunday night....lungs full of fluid. More medicine and IV, finally seems to be getting better again. Chest still hurts like heck and fills really tight, but hopefully finally getting over it. It's been almost a month now and really getting old.


Edited to add: Have no idea why it posted twice.


----------



## Pmedic828 (Jan 6, 2014)

Sorry to hear that you feel bad.  Just a thought, If your chest is tight, you might want to call your physician and request he write a script for an Albuterol Metered Dose Inhaler.  After using this, your lungs will open up.  If you feel like you have some congestion in your lungs, you can also use a generic brand of MUCINEX[SUP]®[/SUP] which is called *Guaifenesin*.  This drug is an expectorant and will clear your congestion.


----------



## Sandia (Jan 6, 2014)

Wife came down with it two weeks ago, complicated with a round of stomach virus. Bless her heart. I have lucked out so far. Wide spread here in South Texas.


----------



## dellwas (Jan 6, 2014)

So far so good, I get a flu shot every year and very seldom get it.


----------



## Ray C (Jan 6, 2014)

I really wish there were more hard, cold facts and figures out there about the efficacy of preventative flu shots.  If someone could convince me that they far outweigh the risks, I'd probably get them more often.  I usually remembered to get one about every-other year for the last decade or so.  After getting one, I usually feel slightly sick the next day and I certainly have contracted Flu on the years I got a flu shot.   Since the creation of a flu serum is a world-wide analysis and distribution, I'd like to see some facts & figures distributed world-wide about how well they actually work.

Anyhow, today was round 2 of sleeping, eating, getting-up and walking around....  Fever is down to 101.  I think it's going to be a couple more days before I'm back in the shop.




dellwas said:


> So far so good, I get a flu shot every year and very seldom get it.


----------



## xalky (Jan 6, 2014)

I haven't had a flu shot in at least 25 yrs. The truth is that I don't trust them. Most people I know that get them, get sick anyways. They're loaded with mercury as a preservative. I caught the swine flu about 5, 6 or 7 years back, and I haven't been sick since. For some reason, a lot of people that got the swine flu when it came around, are immune to most strains of flu now. I must have been a lucky one. I can feel when a cold or a flu is coming on, I feel achy and a little tired for about a day or 2 and then I'm fine. Hey, whatever works. )


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 7, 2014)

Every time I got a flu shot, I was sick for days afterwards. Stopped getting them a few years back and haven't been sick since (I've probably just jinxed myself here...).

Here at work they did the 'up the nose' type and at the bottom of the flyer it recommend people over 50 not get these. What?!? Aren't the over 50 crowd one of the most susceptible groups?

Wasn't getting one anyway, but that didn't seem to make sense to me.

Bill


----------



## dellwas (Jan 8, 2014)

I worked at the NS Dept. Of Health, as part of my 20 yrs. as a Civil Service (now retired).  An epidemiologist (sp) once told me it's hit or miss.  they can only make an educated guess as to what strain(s) are coming.  There is also the strong possibility that they get it right, but the strain mutates, making the shot all but useless.  I tend to get it yearly as I have respiratory and environmental illness issues.



Ray C said:


> I really wish there were more hard, cold facts and figures out there about the efficacy of preventative flu shots.  If someone could convince me that they far outweigh the risks, I'd probably get them more often.  I usually remembered to get one about every-other year for the last decade or so.  After getting one, I usually feel slightly sick the next day and I certainly have contracted Flu on the years I got a flu shot.   Since the creation of a flu serum is a world-wide analysis and distribution, I'd like to see some facts & figures distributed world-wide about how well they actually work.
> 
> Anyhow, today was round 2 of sleeping, eating, getting-up and walking around....  Fever is down to 101.  I think it's going to be a couple more days before I'm back in the shop.


----------



## Brain Coral (Jan 8, 2014)

I suffer from asthma and tend to get the flu shot yearly. The flu shot will NOT prevent you from getting the flu, but will minimize the impact. Getting the shot CANNOT give you the flu, but takes a couple of weeks to reach it's maximun potential, so when someone gets the flu the day after getting the shot, they naturally think it's the shot that made them sick. Some people do have side-effects from the shot and will feel unwell for a couple of days, but I'm one of the lucky ones and only have a sore shoulder at the injection site for 12 hours and then nothing.

I don't have any cold and hard facts for the flu shot, but if it minimizes the effects it just might save my life. An asthma attack cannot be properly described to anyone who has never experienced one.... if your pal places a pillow over your face and presses down hard , but not quite hard enough to completely stop you from breathing, it begins to approach the feeling of experiencing an asthma attack... but keep pressing for hours... then you'll know what I mean... panic... panic.... panic... place a bout of the flu on top of that condition and.... :yikes:

The flu shot may not be necessary for everyone and I share others concerns about possible tragic side effects, but I'm hedging my bets on the benefits in my case.

I wish all who have it a speedy recovery... 

Brian


----------



## Ray C (Jan 8, 2014)

Well, finally went to the clinic because this Flu hit the respiratory tract real hard and that can lead to a lingering case of bronchitis for weeks.  -Decided to head this off at the pass and get some proper medicine.  Anyhow, the doc did a test and confirmed it was the Flu.  The test doesn't specify if it was type B or A -who cares really, they both make you feel awful for 2-3 days.

Anyhow, today's the first day that I'm up and moving around to walk the dogs.  Poor guys, they got short-changed for a couple days -but they were patient and seemed to understand why.   With any luck, I'll be back in the shop real soon to finish that tool post grinder.


Ray


----------



## GK1918 (Jan 9, 2014)

xalky said:


> I haven't had a flu shot in at least 25 yrs. The truth is that I don't trust them. Most people I know that get them, get sick anyways. They're loaded with mercury as a preservative. I caught the swine flu about 5, 6 or 7 years back, and I haven't been sick since. For some reason, a lot of people that got the swine flu when it came around, are immune to most strains of flu now. I must have been a lucky one. I can feel when a cold or a flu is coming on, I feel achy and a little tired for about a day or 2 and then I'm fine. Hey, whatever works. )



aggreed,  no way, first thing they wanna do is stab you with an ice pick, which  I can do,  news today- this had crept into RI which is gettin
close.  My way, I arm myself with nyquill done deal even before I catch it.  I'm sure its the temp swings, one day 10 degree blizzard, next
day 60 and bees are flying around then you get sick..  dont know why but bugs froze wake up real quickly..


----------



## Ray C (Jan 9, 2014)

I think that's what got me but not sure why.  We've had temperature swings every day and sometimes 10 degrees at night and 55 during the day, followed by dry air then humid air followed by temperatures around zero...  It's been all over the place like that for weeks.  Somehow, it seems to have caused a lot of illness around here...  It plays games with your sinus passages and sets you up for an infection...


Ray




GK1918 said:


> aggreed,  no way, first thing they wanna do is stab you with an ice pick, which  I can do,  news today- this had crept into RI which is gettin
> close.  My way, I arm myself with nyquill done deal even before I catch it.  I'm sure its the temp swings, one day 10 degree blizzard, next
> day 60 and bees are flying around then you get sick..  dont know why but bugs froze wake up real quickly..


----------



## dellwas (Jan 9, 2014)

Hey Brian, I can relate somewhat, I have mild asthma.  Big thing for me is the "environment".  Take Walmart, for example.  Sometimes i can go in and all is fine.  Next time it can be totally different, headaches, nausea, the whole gamut...  Like you, I error on the side of caution and get the shot yearly.



Brain Coral said:


> I suffer from asthma and tend to get the flu shot yearly. The flu shot will NOT prevent you from getting the flu, but will minimize the impact. Getting the shot CANNOT give you the flu, but takes a couple of weeks to reach it's maximun potential, so when someone gets the flu the day after getting the shot, they naturally think it's the shot that made them sick. Some people do have side-effects from the shot and will feel unwell for a couple of days, but I'm one of the lucky ones and only have a sore shoulder at the injection site for 12 hours and then nothing.
> 
> I don't have any cold and hard facts for the flu shot, but if it minimizes the effects it just might save my life. An asthma attack cannot be properly described to anyone who has never experienced one.... if your pal places a pillow over your face and presses down hard , but not quite hard enough to completely stop you from breathing, it begins to approach the feeling of experiencing an asthma attack... but keep pressing for hours... then you'll know what I mean... panic... panic.... panic... place a bout of the flu on top of that condition and.... :yikes:
> 
> ...


----------

